# Shoot-Off Comments



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for putting the video up for us all to watch. If we could not be there this is a great feature provided for us here at AT. Thanks again and great vid.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats Dave! You the man. :darkbeer:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the video. I can't can't believe that they went around and interviewed the shootoff shooters while they were standing on the line getting ready to shoot. It's the most pressure packed shoot off there is and you can see it in the faces of some of those guys that it caught them by suprise. Granted, all of them had to do it, but if any of them get any type of anxiety from speaking in front of large crowds, I can see where it may have killed concentration.

Looked like an awsome turnout and a great shootoff.


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

awsome video thanks


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the video. Can't wait to see the bigger version.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great Video. :thumb:


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Great job...how about doing it live next year, I know the big fishing tournaments on the East Coast do it


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

nice video :wink:


----------



## mirrock (Nov 29, 2007)

Thankyou for the coverage.......I've never seen that.....was very informative.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Great video!

Thanks again!


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

Why doesn't ESPN or another sports channel pick up this event, At least the highlights and the shootoff? I would love to watch if I could not go and it would be great for the sport.


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the video..It was great...Makes me want to go out and shoot my bow...


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

good point kcb,one of the big networks should cover it,i know i would watch


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the video..It was great...Makes me want to go out and shoot my bow...I watched a lot of these guys shoot in Pittsburgh last year and they were awesome...


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

the video's good but it was alot more fun to be there and watch it in person, myself and a few others were off to the one side with our bino's calling arrows...dave thought he was out at one point, taking his quiver off, 27 heaven he said when they called it in....was a good shoot.


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

*awsome shootoff*

hei guys i dont know about you, but i was exited to watch this on video, that i couldnt even imagine what it would feel like if i was there.
so i take my hat off to these guys, they realy make me proud of being an archer.a big thank you to all that made this possible.:wink:


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

I developed an upset stomach just watching- can't imagine what it would feel like to be in it! Thanks for providing us stay-at-homes with the opportunity to watch!


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

*video*

awesome job. would love to have been there to see it live but this was great. thanks and congradulations dave. GREAT SHOOTING!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

F A N T A S T I C !

Thank you very much. Excellent video; had goose bumps from start to finish ! 

Beautifully done, excellent vid. quality :wink:


:hello2:


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Great video! It was almost as good as seeing it live.


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

whats everyone think about the way they teased the shooters making them talk and all. ????


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought they handles that very well. With all the nerves it may have helped cut the tension a little but I doubt it. 

What impressed me most was in the final shoot off after Braden shot his "9" the crowd started to get kinda loud. You know the pressure that had to be on Cuz for that last arrow? Holy ^$%&!!!! And he stepped up and pinned it like a true PRO.......

W-O-W!!!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

there was no pressure at all wolfy. you didnt by chance see that little smirk he gave when dave knew what happened?

great coverage as always guys.


----------



## Mmel (Mar 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

thanks for the video and the live feed of the shootoff. I really appreciate all or your hard work. Hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

xshot13b said:


> whats everyone think about the way they teased the shooters making them talk and all. ????


I thought it was inappropriate. I appreciate what they were trying to do but the last thing I would have wanted to do in that position is talk about how big and important that tournament is.


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

xshot13b said:


> whats everyone think about the way they teased the shooters making them talk and all. ????



I think they all handled it very well. It gave us a chance to put a face with the name and lightend the mood maybe just a little.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I'm sorry. I missed where to see the video. Is it still here?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

The video is great...

How much did Braden miss the X' by.....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The last arrow shot by both Dave and Michael were each dead nuts centered! Mike knew he had to do it to stand any chance, and Dave had to do it to make sure the nail was in....PRESSURE and yet...the last arrow of the tournament was DRILLED.

I thought the interview thing was one of the neatest things I've seen in quite some time. The new Pro Chairman is to be commended for her thinking out of the box. This really helped MAKE the shootoff even better and personalized it a ton for the spectators. Getting to HEAR the shooters speak and react was, IMHO something very special, and should become a "standard" from which to go forth.

I would have liked to have heard and seen another interview, not only with Dave (the winner) but with Micheal Braden as well...that would have been so appropriate.

I like the idea of personalizing those PROS to the people and to each other. There was no unequal amount of pressure put onto any of them, since each had to deal with it in their own way and quell their own butterflies anyways.

It was quite thrilling to be up in the stands in a position to thoroughly scope out each and every shot and "make the call"....and be right in all cases but one...for a change, hahahaha.

field14


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

ursonvs said:


> there was no pressure at all wolfy. you didnt by chance see that little smirk he gave when dave knew what happened?
> 
> great coverage as always guys.



Oh yeah, I seen it. But "IF" it were me, well I know my shorts would have not made the trip home knowing I HAD to shoot a baby X 10 for, what, guaranteed at least $30k.

No way. I would have shot the ceiling, lol.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Shoot off Video*

Thanks for the opportunity to watch the Vegas Shoot-off AT and please take no offense BUT...... I agree about the need for this to be picked up by the sports channel. So why don't big corps.(Budweiser or COCA COLA) sponsor archery tournaments including 3d? The prize money could be as much as golf or angler championships. Look at all those bass fisherman tournaments and their sponsors! The large bow/arrow manufacturers need to be working this out. Heck Mathews has their own TV show now, they could run it. Somebody tell them. PLEASE!!!
Live would be nice.


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the video AT! It was fun to watch all the big names at the line. As far as the intros I thought it was kinda a cool thing to do. Heck those guys are pros so it shouldn't wreck their concentration. Thanks again AT! Sean


----------



## proelitefan (Jun 27, 2007)

*live tv*

hei guys, dont you all share the same oppinion that archery is just as important as any other sport?
now how come its never seen on tv exept for those hunting shows on the outdoor channel,which by the way i enjoy so much watching, but it always seems that when it comes to target,3d or field....nada, you can search until you run out of channels.
this doesnt only happen here, the same bs happens overseas.
there doesnt seem to be enough efford done by ower leaders in the sport for some reason or other.please lets get the ball or should i say arrow flying ,and start reaching for coverage of our sport, by the way one of the oldest in history.
sorry if im being a pain, but it angers me as an archer that we dont get the respect that the sport deserves.

and yes there are the big companys like coca-cola & budwise to mention a few, would willingly sponsor this.:wink:


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks much for the video, nicely done. I had to leave early and being able to watch the shootoff on this video really is great.

I enjoyed the pros speaking a bit before they shot. I've seen the shootoff at Vegas six times and everytime wondered about at least one of the shooters. This was a great idea. (I thought the mention of money by Bruce was tasteless and stupid.)

Interviewing after the shootoff is great also. Don't know if you send videos like this to ESPS Sports Center, but it would be worth sending it to them as soon as you have it ready. They may use it and that would benifit all of us.

Thanks again for all your work, really great of you to do this.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

proelitefan said:


> hei guys, dont you all share the same oppinion that archery is just as important as any other sport?
> now how come its never seen on tv exept for those hunting shows on the outdoor channel,which by the way i enjoy so much watching, but it always seems that when it comes to target,3d or field....nada, you can search until you run out of channels.
> this doesnt only happen here, the same bs happens overseas.
> there doesnt seem to be enough efford done by ower leaders in the sport for some reason or other.please lets get the ball or should i say arrow flying ,and start reaching for coverage of our sport, by the way one of the oldest in history.
> ...


Complaining is easy. Leading the charge and making it happen is hard. I can assure you, many have tried to get archery more TV coverage.

So step up and show us how to get it done.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

xshot13b said:


> whats everyone think about the way they teased the shooters making them talk and all. ????


Teased them???? I guess some just don't get it... These are the TOP PROS in our game.... The limelight is what they seek. I think they all did a great job.... Some better than others.... And yes we do know who you are and what you do Dave!:wink: 



ShakesTheClown said:


> I thought it was inappropriate. I appreciate what they were trying to do but the last thing I would have wanted to do in that position is talk about how big and important that tournament is.


My guess is that is why you and I were not in that position! When I won Vegas I was flat out asked just prior to the final shootoff how much money was riding on 6 shots! My answer was simple..... $17k or so but who is counting  

These guys are good (PGA slogan I know) and they were given the opportunity to shine and shine they did! 



cliarcher said:


> I think they all handled it very well. It gave us a chance to put a face with the name and lightend the mood maybe just a little.


I agree wholeheartedly! A program would be even better with bios but that is another thread for another time  



GeorgD said:


> Thanks much for the video, nicely done. I had to leave early and being able to watch the shootoff on this video really is great.
> 
> I enjoyed the pros speaking a bit before they shot. I've seen the shootoff at Vegas six times and everytime wondered about at least one of the shooters. This was a great idea. (I thought the mention of money by Bruce was tasteless and stupid.)
> 
> ...


Bruce made the comments because I still think he thinks its about the money..... When in reality the money is nice but the prestige is the real prize! I would give all of the money back plus interest to get the feeling again standing there knowing you just conquered the archery world!!!! Winning this shoot is like winning the Masters in golf. It is our major and I can guarantee you any pro golfer would give away the prize money to be on the list of past champions of the Masters!!!!!!! 

Winning it once is amazing..... Winning it twice is mind blowing.... Three times is legendary!!!! Just look at the names!



Recordkeeper said:


> Complaining is easy. Leading the charge and making it happen is hard. I can assure you, many have tried to get archery more TV coverage.
> 
> So step up and show us how to get it done.


Make it worthwhile for someONE and they will!!!:wink::wink::zip: Marketing is rarely successful if done on the fly and for free!:wink::zip:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Good post DarrinM. It would seem you get IT.

The intro idea was fantastic. I bet it loosened up some of the contestants. For some, speaking in public on a microphone is one of the most frightening things they know. Shooting the shootoff after was likely a relief for those types.

For those that don't understand, this is the kind of thing you need to get used to as a pro. Interviews before and after etc. It is that way in all sports. If you can't hack it, you don't go pro. Being a pro means being in the limelight, not in some dark closet. Being a pro isn't just about shooting good, it is about many things. As a pro, you are the most visible face of archery to the masses. It is the Pro that will likely be the archer that will have to draw the outside spectators that are not archers. There are many other things. If you want archery to continue to be a backyard sport, get rid of the Pro class. 

The intro thing that was done this year should be a standard from now on. Those are the things that are going to promote the sport.

The proper way to set the stage is having the shooter intros. We need more personality injected into our tournaments like this. Archers are not robotic clones. To grow archery as a spectator sport, you need personality. You need to draw in the audience, not make it like some clinical observation of a surgery in progress etc. That is boring and very dry. To grow archery, you need to make it a spectator sport. The intros are one of the things we can do. Great job Diane!!!!

Bruce has always tried to set the stage by mentioning money in every shootoff I have seen. The pro archers are not going to be scared silly by that. They are used to shooting for money. If they have their head on straight, they are only thinking of one thing. Hitting the X. Most are not even listening to him I would say. What Bruce is saying is for the audience, not the shooters in the shootoff.

If you are thinking about money or winning when you are up on the line for the shootoff, you are not going to realize those things.

It would seem that some would like to sequester the shootoff archers somewhere until the stage is set for the spectators????? Yes, lets insulate those poor souls from the excitement so they can deal with it better.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

DarrinM, Great post.

I agree with you totally. I've been to many of the big golf tournaments and you are right on the money. I've also been to a few championship boxing events and it's the same there. 

The reason I think the comment about money was tasteless is because it's like you said. At that point, it's no longer about the money. (IMO) And... the interviews were great. Using the golf analogy, before a sudden death shoot off, many times they interview the players, sometimes the camera and interviewer is with a player in the clubhouse, or on the practice green speaking about the potential playoff. All great stuff. After the playoff, interviews with the winners and second, third places... again great stuff.

But you won't see anyone ask the players between the sudden death playoff holes if they're thinking about the money yet. IMO, didn't show very much class and it took away from the moment of competition. Again, my opinion.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

The Swami said:


> Good post DarrinM. It would seem you get IT.
> 
> The intro idea was fantastic. I bet it loosened up some of the contestants. For some, speaking in public on a microphone is one of the most frightening things they know. Shooting the shootoff after was likely a relief for those types.
> 
> ...


Wow two excellent posts in a row. Thanks Darrin and Swamster:thumbs_up You don't pick a pro sports career because youre an introvert.

Curious though, that the guy that doesn't get IT is the head of the org


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

Did anyone notice the reaction of the crowd when Braden missed his arrow? I thought that wasn't polite by the crowd. If I was Braden that would have made me just shrink. It was good by Braden to put his final arrow right dead center though.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Murmers in the crowd... Man you just couldn't help it. The intesity in the room was electric. It would have been interesting to have some gizmos on the crowd to see everyones BP and heart rate were. I was just watching and I was keyed up. We were hanging on every shot and riding the roller coaster with them. I bet they didn't even hear it.

I thought the interviews were really a cool thing. Everyone kind of looked at each other when they anounced they were going to do it. The Guys handled it with class and for some I think it did take a bit of the edge off. Really these guys are pros, and they put it all behind them when they started their shot sequence and shot preparation.

It was really a great experience and look forward to seeing it again!


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Comparisons to PGA golf......

The only thing close would be to have 15 or so Tiger Woods in the same tournament.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

2nd time I watched that video...those guys are good!!!


----------



## xshot13b (Mar 1, 2004)

DarrinM,

I get IT just fine I was just trying to get some responses going about putting them on the spot. I understand their pros, not my first rodeo. Basically just trying to get a positive thread going on AT for once but way to step up and turn it into a negative thing. People like you shouldn't post ***Foul language and personal attacks will not be tolerated!***


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

xshot13b said:


> DarrinM,
> 
> I get IT just fine I was just trying to get some responses going about putting them on the spot. I understand their pros, not my first rodeo. Basically just trying to get a positive thread going on AT for once but way to step up and turn it into a negative thing. People like you shouldn't post *** foul language and personal attacks will not be tolerated ***




looks like someone needs a time out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckman1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

xshot13b said:


> DarrinM,
> 
> I get IT just fine I was just trying to get some responses going about putting them on the spot. I understand their pros, not my first rodeo. Basically just trying to get a positive thread going on AT for once but way to step up and turn it into a negative thing. People like you shouldn't post ***foul language and personal attacks will not be tolerated***


Dude...relax, really.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I watched that shoot off live!!! yay! thanks for posting the video though


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought the video was great. I appreciate the opportunity to watch it even though I wasn't able to put myself in the position to go.

I thought it was interesting when someone's cell phone started ringing from the audience. What happens when that happens in a golf tourney??

Also, I can't remember what end it was, but I remember watching Hopkins start leaving the line when the gentleman in from of him was still aiming. Then stopped and stood there. Wonder if that broke the concentration at all for the archer aiming.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to have the higher resolution and more complete video up by this afternoon, stay tuned guys...


----------



## Macdave69 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the opportuntity to watch the shoot off. The tension was absolutely unbearable, I watched it again this morning. I can't even begin to get my head where those guys were. Complete and total utter respect, Heroes, one and all


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

DarrinM said:


> Teased them???? I guess some just don't get it... These are the TOP PROS in our game.... The limelight is what they seek. I think they all did a great job.... Some better than others.... And yes we do know who you are and what you do Dave!:wink:
> 
> 
> My guess is that is why you and I were not in that position! When I won Vegas I was flat out asked just prior to the final shootoff how much money was riding on 6 shots! My answer was simple..... $17k or so but who is counting
> ...


----------



## 30#PSEShooter (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for posting this. It was awesome to watch. It really gives us new archers something to strive for. and i don't mean the almost $35,000 he got. Screw that I just want to be an awesome archer.


----------



## joeah (Jun 15, 2002)

*Vegas Shoot Off*

This is a great video! It captures the excitement of the event perfectly. I especially liked the complete shot sequence of the top competitors. That alone would make it great, but it is much more than that. I hope we will be able to purchase a copy.

Joeah


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I guess I must address some things.........


First off........Thanks AT - awesome video coverage. We all want big and better things for our sport and this coverage is an awesome beginning. 

Secondly...Thank you to those of you who realize what being a professional archer should mean. 

Thirdly...For those of you who feel that I did wrong - I by no means was trying to throw anyone off of their game. If you think that giving them "micro-phone fright", or trying to "ice the competition", was my intention, you are wrong. I by no means was trying to discourage or bother any of the finalists. I was trying to engage the finalists with the crowd; trying to engage the masses. My attempt may have been weak at best, but it was an attempt. 
Do you honestly think Phil Mickelson, Tiger Woods, Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Tony Stewart, etc would tell a TV announcer not to bother them because they are in a tie with a fellow competitor and the extra publicity is going to throw them off of their game...PLEASE! When a microphone is placed in front of these competitors, what are the first words they say....sponsor...sponsor...sponsor

As DarrinM has stated "It is the limelight that they seek". It is the limelight that sponsors seek. That is what brings money and prestige to our sport. If we want bigger and better things to come to Professional Archers, then it is the limelight that we all must seek, alike. It is professionalism at its best from how you dress, to how you speak, to how you win. What a huge disappointment to any sponsor if their were no "limelight". 

Very few times has it ever happened before that any Professional Archer, in the US or in a forum as they had at Vegas, was given a chance to plug their sponsors publicly. These guys were given a chance to take another step above the rest, not one of them mentioned their sponsors. This is where our first lesson should come from. We will all learn from this point forward. This is just the beginning. If ESPN is where we would like to be, then we must start some where and I truely believe that some where was at Vegas this year.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Diane Watson said:


> I guess I must address some things.........
> 
> 
> First off........Thanks AT - awesome video coverage. We all want big and better things for our sport and this coverage is an awesome beginning.
> ...


Diane,
The one exception to your statement above: "These _guys were given a chance to take another step above the rest, not one of them mentioned their sponsors_"

But YES....someone did mention the sponsors...not only their own sponsors, but the sponsors of the EVENT itself...and that was...>DAVE COUSINS...in fact, if I recall correctly....he went out of his way to make sure that was part of his "interview"....

Personally, I think that what you had the participants in the shootoff do was COMMENDABLE...and it is about time that it was done. I felt that it gave a real shot in the arm to the shootoffs, and made those 15 great shooters PEOPLE instead of something inanimate and put up on a pedestal. Interaction with the audience, be it even brief as it was...is, IMHO, a good thing, and this should become a standard part of the shootoff in the WAF and NFAA when applicable.

The only thing I might add....at the conclusion, it would have been even better to have interviewed Michale Braden as well as the winner, Dave Cousins.

I don't think it was a diversion at all, nor was it any attempt on anyone's part to "ICE" the competitors.....everyone was treated equally....and fair, and given the opportunity to say whatever they wanted (within reason, and a mixed audience standpoint, haha). You don't "ICE" those guys.....they LOVE IT and the attention, and it probably helps settle them down and start THINKING. Next time, everyone will expect this, and I feel it should be done everytime from this point forward.

GOOD JOB, DIANE...and I commend you for getting outside the box with some INSIGHT AND FORESIGHT...and some PROACTIVE type of PROmotion of the PROfessional and Championship Divisions!

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Alexam (Mar 3, 2008)

*Dave Cousins*

What a fantastic Ambasador of the sport he is. Congratulations to a deserving winner at Vegas and I really enjoyed the video. One day I hope to shoot as well! Keep up the good work Dave.:wink:


----------



## sweryap (Aug 16, 2006)

This is my first exposure to vegas and everything that it entails and I must thank you for sharing the video. I see some comments about getting this event national TV coverage and I agree that the event has potential for national coverage however the format that is in this video does not lend itself to the average TV viewer. There is too much going on in the initial rounds. TV viewers need to focus on smaller situations (ie a golfer trying to reach a par 5 in 2 or a poker player trying to bluff with a 10 6 offsuit) to maintain interest. The format needs to be broken down into smaller groups possibly at a slower pace so that there will be room for commentary and time for viewers to think about what is going through the archers mind as they are taking the shot. Sports on TV is all about relating to the athlete and the format of this event could be tweaked to cater to that.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

xshot13b said:


> DarrinM,
> 
> I get IT just fine I was just trying to get some responses going about putting them on the spot. I understand their pros, not my first rodeo. Basically just trying to get a positive thread going on AT for once but way to step up and turn it into a negative thing. People like you shouldn't post ***Foul language and personal attacks will not be tolerated!***


I'm sorry I missed the "positive" connotation of the word "teasing" in your first post.....:zip: 



r49740 said:


> I thought the video was great. I appreciate the opportunity to watch it even though I wasn't able to put myself in the position to go.
> 
> I thought it was interesting when someone's cell phone started ringing from the audience. What happens when that happens in a golf tourney??
> 
> Also, I can't remember what end it was, but I remember watching Hopkins start leaving the line when the gentleman in from of him was still aiming. Then stopped and stood there. Wonder if that broke the concentration at all for the archer aiming.


The cell phone is just apart of the world today.... No foul in my opinion. As for Jeff walking off some prefer to have a competitor leave the line. I am LH and I can tell you many do not appreciate the unintentional goat stare at times  



ShakesTheClown said:


> DarrinM said:
> 
> 
> > Teased them???? I guess some just don't get it... These are the TOP PROS in our game.... The limelight is what they seek. I think they all did a great job.... Some better than others.... And yes we do know who you are and what you do Dave!:wink:
> ...


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> Check out the Face To Face tournament in France... That may be the format you are trying to describe. I think it may be something we need to look at. Maybe a Friday or Saturday night Face to Face shoot in Vegas for some cash!!! All to further the sport of course.... Hired guns from each manufacturer heading into the forum to shoot for the honor of the companies.... Martin vs. Hoyt vs. Matthews vs. PSE so on.....


Hmm 4 men enter 1 man leaves, type of thing I love the grudge match format (Elite vs Darton anyone???????)

Actually the F2F system is probably the model to use, and bear in mind they are only getting started and are still evolving that system. I just hope that format does not meet resistance because it's not "Made in America" A North American branch would be a terrific thing.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Yes...my bad. Dave did mention his sponsors. 

Yes...it would have been great to get an interview from Michael. I, however, didn't think of doing that.:sad:

They are all great guys and should be applauded for their achievements.

The point is that AT did an awesome job with the video and I tried to go outside of the box. Thanks to all of you who realize that. 

I hope that the Pro's that disapprove or approve of my actions will come to the Pro meeting in Louisville at 9am on Sunday in the NFAA skybox. Further discussion is obviously needed.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Diane Watson said:


> Yes...my bad. Dave did mention his sponsors.
> 
> Yes...it would have been great to get an interview from Michael. I, however, didn't think of doing that.:sad:
> 
> ...



Great job and continue to think OUTSIDE that box..... Think mushers!!!! They got it all going on!:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Diane Watson said:


> Yes...my bad. Dave did mention his sponsors.
> 
> Yes...it would have been great to get an interview from Michael. I, however, didn't think of doing that.:sad:
> 
> ...


Diane, I thought you did great! Allowing the pros to each have a few moments to speak gives them the opportunity to let everyone know a little bit about them...I sure don't see any harm in that!


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Great Job Diane,
You turned a bunch of guys shooting arrows into real people. It gave them a chance to highlite their sponsors, although they didn't take the opportunity this was a great start. They are professionals and will learn quickly. I bet next time the sponsors will be thanked. 
Again Great Job Diane :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the video; I appreciate it, greatly !
I hate speaking in front of crowds and don't envy anyone who does. 


Sag.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DFA said:


> Great Job Diane,
> You turned a bunch of guys shooting arrows into real people. It gave them a chance to highlite their sponsors, although they didn't take the opportunity this was a great start. They are professionals and will learn quickly. I bet next time the sponsors will be thanked.
> Again Great Job Diane :darkbeer:
> DFA


I absolutely agree...this is good PROmotion of the PROfessional Division and has been lacking for like....forever!

It is just great to hear a voice attached with the person....In the past, the only time you got to hear them speak out loud was if you were on a bale with them, or happened to take in a seminar with one or more of them, OR....you happened to pass them in the hall...

I think this is just super...and hope you continue doing this for all the events where-ever and whenever possible! PROsenalities are so important, and gets them more "connected" with the masses...The top pros are people too...and people DO LIKE TO TALK ABOUT THEMSELVES....this is FACT!

Used this in my classroom a lot, and it really gets the entire class involved...so why not at a major archery event...?

I didn't see anything wrong with the non-mention of sponsors....since this was IMPROMPTU...and not extemperaneous speaking....Next time, they'll know it is coming and will be somewhat better prepared...

This is just "icing on the cake" to really help get everyone involved in the shootoff and connected as part of the "family"...I think the shooters then also realize that they are not really out there "by themselves" and that they really have some support of lots of the audience.

Besides, those people have ice in their veins, so you ain't gonna ICE THEM...by having them talk about themselves and their sponsors, etc.

field14


----------



## Racing Archer (Feb 12, 2003)

Diane, 
You did a great job and it was a good idea to let the shooters have a moment to thank their sponsors and tell everyone a little about who they are and why they are there. I come from racing and this is not new to me, even at the smallest short track the drivers are always given the chance to plug their sponsors and thank the people that have given them the chance to do what they love and enjoy, either at driver intro or and the conclusion of the race. This is something that will come in time and I'm sure that the shooters will be more prepared the next time they are given this chance. I do think it would have been great to here from some of the other shooters after the shoot-off although most of them probably did not feel like talking afterwards, but it will help with spectator interaction into the sport. Keep up the good work and thanks to AT for the great coverage of this years event.

RA


----------



## NAVISHARK (Jan 30, 2006)

*Good Job!*

You guys did a great job for those of us who weren't there. I loved watching the footage and think you should try to do it more often at different shoots to show us all what it is like.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Diane , being there and watching my 7th shoot off @ Vegas , this one without a doubt was the best yet ,and in no small part due to letting the shooters handle a microphone instead of a bow , what a GREAT idea , one that I hope will continue from now on ...... Kudos to you Diane , very very nice job >>====> X <====<<


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

congrats to dave but i really didnt like how cocky he was in the shoot off video "hi im dave cousins you all know who i am" that was kinda dumb


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

diane, my hats off to you:darkbeer::darkbeer:

everyone keeps asking year in and year out what do we have to do to get archery on tv???
well, the first thing you have to do is put a face and a personality with the name like they do in golf,nascar, and even bowling for that matter.

these guys are PRO'S, they are the very best in the world on any given day and we need to see,hear,and feel the persona that comes from them both before,during and after the tournament if we ever stand a chance of any REAL sponsorships or coverage of our sport.

i want to know during the shoots who has been paired with who in the past?? how many times has this guy won versus that guy??? tell me about your sponsors and how you couldnt do it without them.
let me see the emotion of both victory and defeat and become part of that tournament by cheering for my favorite PRO ARCHER just as i do my favorite nascar driver.

i say turn diane loose at every major tournament with a microphone and a camera and see what happens.


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for posting such a great video, I've heard alot about "vegas" now I know what all the hype is about!


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for the great video, now I know what all the "Vegas" hype is all about!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks a million. Us isolated archers on the southern tip of the dark continent count ourselves priveledged to be able to watch this show. TV coverage is, to say the least, non-existent for archery down here, so this was an absolute blast of fresh air. 

Congratulations to the contestants and a really big thank you to the organizers.


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

I thought it was good to hear the PROs talk. As for mentioning the sponsors, it's pretty clear who the sponsors are -- shirts, hats, bows, etc. I thought it was good to hear where they came from and what the event means to them.

It would be cool for an AT reporter to do a brief bio on all the shooters in the shoot-off and post it. What was the deal with the one guy -- he said it was his 3rd spot event EVER????  Some kind of prodigy or did he come from a different archery discipline?? More info on him please.

Only thing that got tiresome (for me anyway) was Bruce constantly talking about the money -- like it was for a million dollars or something. Sure, I'd shake bad over a quarter an arrow, but they all know what's at stake -- and the money is just a small part of it. I'm betting that any one of them would trade the money for the title. Of course, it's always good to come home from Vegas with more cash in your pocket than you brought.


----------



## painman (Aug 7, 2007)

*Video*

SHORT AND SWEET;

Thanks to all that were involved,to bring this video to us that would have otherwise, without AT not have seen. It gives us Bow Hunters a chance to see the other side of our loved sport of archery. If you love to shoot, I don't think it matters if is dots or hair there is the same amont of dedication required to be your best.

Thanks again.


----------



## RGBern450 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for doing the work and posting the video. I've watched it several times ...great job !! Yes, it would be great to watch it live on ESPN and I'm sure one of these years they'll catch on. Thanks again!!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

great video go dave i just didnt like the beggining where they talked about how it was sooooo important to them just shut up and let them shoot lady :zip: my computers slow and when you have to watch that is frustrating.


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

eli said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to watch the Vegas Shoot-off AT and please take no offense BUT...... I agree about the need for this to be picked up by the sports channel. So why don't big corps.(Budweiser or COCA COLA) sponsor archery tournaments including 3d? The prize money could be as much as golf or angler championships. Look at all those bass fisherman tournaments and their sponsors! The large bow/arrow manufacturers need to be working this out. Heck Mathews has their own TV show now, they could run it. Somebody tell them. PLEASE!!!
> Live would be nice.


Isn't going to happen, to small of a sport and audience.


----------



## BamaBowTech (Dec 1, 2008)

Great video!:teeth:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

cool video:darkbeer:


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Campo said:


> Great video!
> 
> Thanks again!


Chuck Norris voted for McCain...sorry to break it to you. :secret:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!

Great shooting to all involved!

I was hoping to see the Dee/Reo moment though.

Congrats and thanks again for a fantastic show Reo & the other shooters, the WAF and Archerytalk!


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*Wow !!!*

A great big thank-you to the staff that made it possible for the rest of us, who were not able to be there in person.
I am very greatful for you taking us along; video was awsome. 
Thank-you again,
Marlin


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

first thing thanks AT for the coverage and the videos

one question on the mixed shoot off vid how come it dosn't show the finish?


----------



## rubicon (Aug 18, 2008)

great video!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Feb 24, 2009)

thx for the vid!


----------

